# Planted 3 gallon Eclipse tanks...



## mortava (Apr 24, 2010)

3 gallon Eclipse by somechick, on Flickr


Silver's Lair by somechick, on Flickr


3g-3 by somechick, on Flickr

[


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Very nice! I love the zebra background on the first one!


----------



## mortava (Apr 24, 2010)

crazy72 said:


> Very nice! I love the zebra background on the first one!


Thanks! That's actually a little square message board that I found at Ikea - fits perfectly against the back of the tank.


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

I love the betta tank!!! And the betta, he's gorgeous! Makes me miss mine


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice, how do you find the plants growing with the light on the tanks?


----------



## Sandy Landau (Jun 4, 2010)

Great tanks! I love the stripey zebra backing! Also, what kind of sand is that white substrate? It seems to be doing well for the plants and is pretty


----------



## mortava (Apr 24, 2010)

thefishwife said:


> Very nice, how do you find the plants growing with the light on the tanks?


Most plants grow really well with the lights - I've had a lot of fun 'scaping these 3gs and have been pleasantly surprised with the plant growth, etc. Except the blyxa - I never have luck with blyxa!



Sandy Landau said:


> Great tanks! I love the stripey zebra backing! Also, what kind of sand is that white substrate? It seems to be doing well for the plants and is pretty


Thank you! It's actually overexposed in the picture and is just light coloured river gravel.


----------

